#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Dude Enviando SMS para seu celular!

## PauloMassa

Olá Galera, passei os ultimos 10 dias sofrendo e apanhando do THE DUDE para fazer o bichinho me avisar via SMS quando um radio meu parasse de pingar...
Pois bem, pesquisei muito, sofri pra kct mas agora tá rodando e tá SHOW de BOLA!!!
Vamo lá galera, vou passar resumidamente aqui oq precisei fazer para conseguir...

1º - Abra uma conta no ISA7 (e compre um pacote de torpedos com 1000 torpedos por R$ 10,00) nesse link: Centro SMS Isa7
2º - Abra seu DUDE, vá no menu lateral à esquerda e de um duplo clique em NOTIFICAÇOES; clique no + (MAIS), em nome coloque o nome da notificação, no meu caso coloquei Alerta_SMS, em Tipo, coloque "executar no servidor", como na imagem abaixo:

Depois, coloque esse script exatamente dessa forma alterando somente seu USER do ISA7, SENHA e o numero do celular que vc quer que receba o torpedo,
Assim:




> C:\WINDOWS\ie8\iexplore.exe
> "http://torpedus.com.br:80/?app=webservices&u=USUARIO_ISA7&p=SENHA_ISA7
> &ta=pv&to=55NUMERO_DO_CELULAR_COM_DDD&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"


*EDIÇÃO*: Caso não funcione ou dê o erro "*ERR100*" no seu navegador coloque entre ASPAS a linha do endereço do navegador, ficando assim:
_"C:\WINDOWS\ie8\iexplore.exe"_

Ficará assim:



Salve, clique em TESTAR, se vc receber o SMS tá rodando beleza, se não receber reveja as configurações porque alguma coisa de errado tem,
PS: Para receber o alerta vc precisa adicionar o alerta no serviço que deseja ser informado em cada radio que queira monitorar via SMS, eu por ex. usei nos radios de enlace e somente no ping, sendo assim dê um duplo clique em cima do radio que deseja monitorar, vá na aba SERVIÇOS, duplo clique em cima do serviço (no meu caso PING) marca NOTIFICAÇOES e marca Alerta_SMS.

PS²: Extraí o command do forum do MK-AUTH e adaptei para minha situação, no caso executando o script pelo Internet Explorer mesmo, e essas informações só funcionam para DUDE rodando no WINDOWS,

Saudações!

----------


## m4d3

Parabéns paulo, outro dia mesmo alguém me perguntou como fazer isso no dude, vou indicar seu tópico.

----------


## farias

Ótimo, inclusive gostei do preço dos torpedos

----------


## PauloMassa

> Ótimo, inclusive gostei do preço dos torpedos


LEgal né? Pelo que entendi é um valor simbólico...
O mais legal é que não expira, vc pode demorar 1ano pra gastar os torpedos...

----------


## PauloMassa

> Parabéns paulo, outro dia mesmo alguém me perguntou como fazer isso no dude, vou indicar seu tópico.


Vlw!
 :Wink:

----------


## MarcosAlmeida

Belo post.Parabéns...

----------


## minelli

Parabéns Paulo post de excelente valia. Recomendo você postar uma cópia no seu Blog aqui do under-linux ou transforma-lo em artigo também aqui no under-linux.
Abraços...

----------


## paullsoftware

Muito bom, vou começar a aprimorar meus conhecimentos do dude hehehe

----------


## redslack

É muito bom!!!! estava a procura exatamente disso. Parabéns!!!!

Agora uma duvida ele envia SMS pra mais de um número?? Pensei assim ter duas contas de SMS e no local do código colocar dois dois códigos, uma com cada (número/senha/login) configuração... sera que funciona assim???

----------


## dupont88

Vamoss testar.

Parabéns pelo tópico.

----------


## gabrielfast

cara gostei do topico vou testar no meu provedor estou usando q envia para o email dependendo vou usar este ai vlw

----------


## gabrielfast

pode postar o thedude para mim baixar e ocrack vlw obrigado.

----------


## wirelessmain

Parabéns, show de bola.

----------


## PauloMassa

> É muito bom!!!! estava a procura exatamente disso. Parabéns!!!!
> 
> Agora uma duvida ele envia SMS pra mais de um número?? Pensei assim ter duas contas de SMS e no local do código colocar dois dois códigos, uma com cada (número/senha/login) configuração... sera que funciona assim???


Você pode criar quantas "notificaçoes" quiser, EX:
Alerta_SMS_9666-5555
Alerta_SMS_9666-4444
Alerta_SMS_9666-3333
Tendeu? A unica diferença é vc alterar apenas o numero do telefone no command.

----------


## PauloMassa

> pode postar o thedude para mim baixar e ocrack vlw obrigado.


Tá na mão: http://download.mikrotik.com/dude/4....l-4.0beta3.exe
É um aplicativo free amigo

----------


## PauloMassa

> Parabéns, show de bola.


Obrigado David!

----------


## PauloMassa

> Parabéns Paulo post de excelente valia. Recomendo você postar uma cópia no seu Blog aqui do under-linux ou transforma-lo em artigo também aqui no under-linux.
> Abraços...


Vlw kra, tentarei fazer isso...(quando descobrir como transformo ele em artigo)...kkkkkkkkk

----------


## PauloMassa

> Belo post.Parabéns...


Thank's

----------


## PauloMassa

> Parabéns paulo, outro dia mesmo alguém me perguntou como fazer isso no dude, vou indicar seu tópico.


Vlw...faça isso... 
Abraço!

----------


## gabrielfast

pq o meu thedude não connect no localhost

----------


## dupont88

Paulo, comprei os torpedos, dentro da pagina torpedus eu recebo normalmente, mas no the dude não, copiei o código, coloquei meu usuário,senha e celular, clico em testar e não recebo nenhuma mensagem, como tenho minha rede com ips válidos, essa minha máquina não fica na mesma rede do provedor, o win que utilizo é o server 2003. oque devo fazer?

----------


## PauloMassa

> Paulo, comprei os torpedos, dentro da pagina torpedus eu recebo normalmente, mas no the dude não, copiei o código, coloquei meu usuário,senha e celular, clico em testar e não recebo nenhuma mensagem, como tenho minha rede com ips válidos, essa minha máquina não fica na mesma rede do provedor, o win que utilizo é o server 2003. oque devo fazer?


Falae kra, belesma?
Me diz uma coisa, quando tu testa abre a janela do explorer? Se sim aparece algum erro nela?
Se não tem alguma coisa errada com teu código OU com o caminho do teu Internet Explorer no HD.
Posta pra mim aqui o seguinte:
O teu command (retirando apenas teus dados)
A versão do teu internet explorer
o caminho do arquivo ie8.exe no teu hd

----------


## dupont88

Versao do IE = 8.0.6001.18702

C:\WINDOWS\ie8\iexplore.exe - meu caminho internet exporer 8

Dados notifications dude
C:\WINDOWS\ie8\iexplore.exe
"http://torpedus.com.br:80/?app=webservices&u=USER&p=SENHA
&ta=pv&to=55DDMEUNUMERO&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"

----------


## juellyton

fiz tudo direitinho, abre a janela do explorer mais aparece o seguinte erro : ERR 100
aparece somente essa linha e pronto...

espero ajudas!

----------


## PauloMassa

> fiz tudo direitinho, abre a janela do explorer mais aparece o seguinte erro : ERR 100
> aparece somente essa linha e pronto...
> 
> espero ajudas!


Amigo, veja a imagem e digite exatamente como está, respeitando inclusive quando o command muda pra linha de baixo...


Se não der certo me avise que eu tento entrar no seu pc pra ver oque está acontecendo...
Abraço

----------


## dupont88

Opaaa, tudo certo....
Seguinte aqui não consegui fazer funcionar, tu pode acessar a minha maquina, me passa o teu msn se possivel?


Abraço

----------


## lexone

Aleluia, cara tiro meu chapéu (Nem Uso XD) pra vc procurei isso na net tambem e nunca consegui vc e o cara ...

----------


## dupont88

Consegui fazer funcionar, colocando o endereço do browser entre aspas.

Flww

----------


## PauloMassa

> Aleluia, cara tiro meu chapéu (Nem Uso XD) pra vc procurei isso na net tambem e nunca consegui vc e o cara ...



heheheheh....Vlw kra...Agradeço o elogio mas esse negocio de "vc é o cara" eu passo...asuhsaUHsaUHsaHUas;

Ouvi falar aqui na minha cidade que comeram o c$*#&$¨@ do cara...auhsauhashuasuh

----------


## PauloMassa

> Consegui fazer funcionar, colocando o endereço do browser entre aspas.
> 
> Flww


Entao dupont88, verifiquei ontem esse negócio de aspas porque outra pessoa comentou no meu blog sobre isso também, porém aqui no meu notebook ele funciona normalmente sem as aspas, porém quando fui testar com o Mozila Firefox já não funcionou enquanto eu nao coloquei as aspas...
Vai entender né..hehehe....Mas fico feliz por saber que funcionou!
Abraço

----------


## maxibelo

> Parabéns Paulo post de excelente valia. Recomendo você postar uma cópia no seu Blog aqui do under-linux ou transforma-lo em artigo também aqui no under-linux.
> Abraços...


Apoiado...

----------


## PauloMassa

> Apoiado...


Já tá postado no Blog..
=D

----------


## static07

> Olá Galera, passei os ultimos 10 dias sofrendo e apanhando do THE DUDE para fazer o bichinho me avisar via SMS quando um radio meu parasse de pingar...
> Pois bem, pesquisei muito, sofri pra kct mas agora tá rodando e tá SHOW de BOLA!!!
> Vamo lá galera, vou passar resumidamente aqui oq precisei fazer para conseguir...
> 
> 1º - Abra uma conta no ISA7 (e compre um pacote de torpedos com 1000 torpedos por R$ 10,00) nesse link: Centro SMS Isa7
> 2º - Abra seu DUDE, vá no menu lateral à esquerda e de um duplo clique em NOTIFICAÇOES; clique no + (MAIS), em nome coloque o nome da notificação, no meu caso coloquei Alerta_SMS, em Tipo, coloque "executar no servidor", como na imagem abaixo:
> Anexo 26950
> Depois, coloque esse script exatamente dessa forma alterando somente seu USER do ISA7, SENHA e o numero do celular que vc quer que receba o torpedo,
> Assim:
> ...



ola amigo so uma pergunta da pra enviar pra mais de um cel.?????

----------


## PauloMassa

> ola amigo so uma pergunta da pra enviar pra mais de um cel.?????


Amigo, refaça o processo qtas vezes quiser com o numero de telefone que quiser entende?

----------


## lfdazzi

Fala Paulo..
Tudo tranquilo?

Estou com o mesmo problema que um colega citou anteriormente.
Abre o browser normalmente mas só aparece a seguinte mensagem: ERR 100.
Não consegui achar o problema ainda.

O command esta assim:

"C:\Arquivos de programas\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"
"http://isa7.com.br:83/?app=webservices&u=xxxxxx&p=xxxxyy
&ta=pv&to=555599999999&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+
[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"

Grato..

Luiz

----------


## PauloMassa

> Fala Paulo..
> Tudo tranquilo?
> 
> Estou com o mesmo problema que um colega citou anteriormente.
> Abre o browser normalmente mas só aparece a seguinte mensagem: ERR 100.
> Não consegui achar o problema ainda.
> 
> O command esta assim:
> 
> ...


A senha que vc usa tem espaço?
Aqui ela tá descrita como "xx xxyy"
Se tiver espaços tente mudar a senha do ISA7 e colocar uma sem espaços, ai altere o command com a nova senha e teste novamente...
Qlr coisa dá um grito aee!
Boa sorte!

----------


## lfdazzi

Fala Paulo,

O problema não estava na senha e sim na quebra de linha do command.
Refiz ele e passou a funcionar normalmente.
Grato.

Luiz

----------


## vsecurity

Olá Boa Noite!


Galera estou tentando tanto com o Internet Explorer 8, e com o Chrome mas o problema é o mesmo... apareçe *ERR 200 , e ERR 100
Assim apareçe ERR 200
"C:\Documents and Settings\xxxx\Configurações locais\Dados de aplicativos\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe""http://www.torpedus.com.br:80/?app=webservices&u=xxx&p=xxxx&ta=pv&to=555499999999&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"

Assim apareçe ERR 100
"C:\Documents and Settings\xxxx\Configurações locais\Dados de aplicativos\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe""http://isa7.com.br:83/?app=webservices&u=xxx&p=xxxx&ta=pv&to=555499999999&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"

*o que estou fazendo de errado?

----------


## PauloMassa

> Olá Boa Noite!
> 
> 
> Galera estou tentando tanto com o Internet Explorer 8, e com o Chrome mas o problema é o mesmo... apareçe *ERR 200 , e ERR 100
> Assim apareçe ERR 200
> "C:\Documents and Settings\xxxx\Configurações locais\Dados de aplicativos\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe""http://www.torpedus.com.br:80/?app=webservices&u=xxx&p=xxxx&ta=pv&to=555499999999&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"
> 
> Assim apareçe ERR 100
> "C:\Documents and Settings\xxxx\Configurações locais\Dados de aplicativos\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe""http://isa7.com.br:83/?app=webservices&u=xxx&p=xxxx&ta=pv&to=555499999999&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"
> ...


Amigo, vc ja tentou com o Mozila Firefox?
Tenta

----------


## vsecurity

Olá Muito Obrigado pela resposta!

Tentei sim agora mesmo com o Mozila mas o erro persiste ERR 100

----------


## jmathayde

Muito bom mesmo parabens

----------


## vsecurity

jmathayde, vc conseguiu? posta ai o script pra mim ver se estou fazendo algo de errado

----------


## PauloMassa

> jmathayde, vc conseguiu? posta ai o script pra mim ver se estou fazendo algo de errado


Amigo, fique muito atento para a quebra de linha...

----------


## vsecurity

pois é ai é que tá... copiei o código, e coloquei no notepad, ali eu deixei tudo na mesma linha sem espaços tá certo assim?

----------


## vsecurity

Feito! Funcionando!

----------


## PauloMassa

> Feito! Funcionando!


Conseguiu?

----------


## vsecurity

Sim, está funcionando 100%... Parabéns pelo POST, e Muito Obrigado pela atenção

----------


## PauloMassa

:Top:

----------


## megabyte

Será que conseguimos executar esse script no lynx do linux para envio ?

----------


## PauloMassa

> Será que conseguimos executar esse script no lynx do linux para envio ?


Amigo, na verdade a fonte desse tópico mostrava exatamente com o lynx, porém não obtive sucesso rodando o lynx no windows, e adaptei ele para internet explorer...
Mas funciona sim, creio que vc deve apenas modificar o redirecionamento para o executável do navegador ...
Tenta ai e posta os resultados pra galera aqui...
Abraço

----------


## megabyte

Tem como enviar a fonte do tópico, vou tentar com lynx mais para linux.

----------


## skilldf

olá pessoal, alguem consegui fazer funcionar a no linux, tambem to precisando! usei com o windows2003 server tava show de bola. agora como migrei para o debian eu nem se por onde começar. abraço a todos...

----------


## claudinhohw

> "C:\WINDOWS\ie8\iexplore.exe"
> "http://torpedus.com.br:80/?app=webse...&u=claudinhohw 7&p=12345678
> &ta=pv&to=55628400xxxx&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"


fiz desta forma esta correto né? não da nenhum erro abre uma pagina do IE mais não aparece nada. e assim msm eu ainda não comprei os creditos so fiz o cadastro no site.

----------


## PauloMassa

> fiz desta forma esta correto né? não da nenhum erro abre uma pagina do IE mais não aparece nada. e assim msm eu ainda não comprei os creditos so fiz o cadastro no site.


Se não deu erro, só abriu o IE e ficou a tela branca entao tá certo! Agora é só tu botar créditos e ir pro abraço!

----------


## claudinhohw

> Se não deu erro, só abriu o IE e ficou a tela branca entao tá certo! Agora é só tu botar créditos e ir pro abraço!


vlw vou colocar e testar mais desde já ganho minha * abraço...

----------


## PauloMassa

> vlw vou colocar e testar mais desde já ganho minha * abraço...


*)

----------


## claudinhohw

Paulo me ajude a encontra meu erro!
este com a senha do torpedus.com.br

"C:\Arquivos de programas\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"
"http://torpedus.com.br:80/?app=webservices&u=clxxxxxx&p=clxxxxx&ta=pv&to=556284xxxxxx&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])" 

este com a senha do isa7
"C:\Arquivos de programas\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"
"http://torpedus.com.br:88/?app=webservices&u=clxxxx&p=clxxxxxx&ta=pv&to=556284xxxxxx&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])" 


meu telefone esta aki e (062) ai fica 556284xxxxxx ou 5506284xxxxxx?
tem hora que da erro100 outra hora a pagina não pode ser exibida o que pode ser isso? desde já agradeço...

----------


## claudinhohw

descobri o problema já resolvi o codigo estava errado! não esta chegando mais esta no site ta como pendente não sei pq o motivo mais já encaminhei um email pro admin do site isa7 pra saber o pq gostaria de saber so mais um detalhe o teor do conteudo da mensagem enviado pelo the dude tem como eu colocar alguma coisa exemplo RB-X parou de funcionar?

----------


## gleisonsilva

Ola, como faço para comprar os sms, fiz cadastra no isa7, nao acho o local para fazer a compra. desde ja obrigado.

----------


## claudinhohw

> Ola, como faço para comprar os sms, fiz cadastra no isa7, nao acho o local para fazer a compra. desde ja obrigado.


 basta vc pegar os dados da conta dele no site e depositar e mandar o comprovante de pagamento pro email dels que é liberado pra vc.

----------


## gleisonsilva

ok, obrigado

----------


## claudinhohw

Paulo eu criei alguns exemplos de sms no site com o nome de cada rb! vc sabe me diser se teria como configurar o dude com essas mensagens dizendo qual RB caiu exemplo RB1 etc... eu testei algumas vezes mais nao deu certo da forma que pensei.

----------


## PauloMassa

Galera, o "teor das mensagens já está no proprio command! NOTEM:

msg=O+servico+[*Probe.Name*]+na+[*Device.Name*]+agora+esta+[*Service.Status*]+([*Service.ProblemDescription*])" 

Recebo no meu celular assim: O servico *ping* na *VIAFAST.NET RB433 PORTO SEGURO* agora esta *inativo* (*tempo esgotado*) - viafast

Onde:
*[Proble.Name] = ping
[Device.Name] = VIAFAST.NET RB433 PORTO SEGURO
[Service.Status] = inativo
([Service.ProblemDescription]) = (Tempo esgotado)*
Deu pra entender? 
Se vc mudar o teor das [chaves] da msg, obviamente nao vai funcionar, pq o conteudo das [chaves] é oque "chama" a descriçao do problema no DUDE, o dude lê[Device.Name] e já entrega na msg o nome da Device que tá com pau.
Acho que deu pra entender agora né?

----------


## claudinhohw

deixa eu ver se entendi vai ficar assim no caso?
msg=O+servico+[*Probe.Ping*]+na+[*Device.RB1*]+agora+esta+[*Service.parou*]+([*Service.confira a rede*])" 

seria assim? ou ainda estou errado? mais uma vez agradeço sua atenção...

----------


## claudinhohw

Paulo muito obrigado pela força! ta funcinoando se eu quiser fazer com um modem GSM somente com uma linha Telefonica pra enviar SMS tbm e possivel?

----------


## PauloMassa

> deixa eu ver se entendi vai ficar assim no caso?
> msg=O+servico+[*Probe.Ping*]+na+[*Device.RB1*]+agora+esta+[*Service.parou*]+([*Service.confira a rede*])" 
> 
> seria assim? ou ainda estou errado? mais uma vez agradeço sua atenção...


Kra, tá errado!
O command que eu postei tem q ficar EXATAMENTE como está!
Voce tá alterando as [chaves] da command! Teu DUDE vai ficar louco e não vai conseguir ler as chaves!
Leia atentamente e raciocine que vc irá entender

----------


## claudinhohw

o Dude envia automatica o nome da rb com essas chaves eu coloqueio o fiz uma configuração pra cada rb na hora de criar em notifications,

intão se eu colocar exatamente igual aki



> msg=O+servico+[*Probe.Name*]+na+[*Device.Name*]+agora+esta+[*Service.Status*]+([*Service.ProblemDescription*])"


o proprio The Dude vai falar qua e a o nome da RB?

----------


## PauloMassa

> o Dude envia automatica o nome da rb com essas chaves eu coloqueio o fiz uma configuração pra cada rb na hora de criar em notifications,
> 
> intão se eu colocar exatamente igual aki
> 
> o proprio The Dude vai falar qua e a o nome da RB?


E X A C T O ! ! ! :Sleep:

----------


## claudinhohw

kkkk demoro cair minha ficha né kkkk vlw pela ajuda ganhou mais uma estrelinha..  :Smile:

----------


## edu_uti

Amigo Paulo Masa
Meus parabens pela solução apresentada eu fiz o cadastro no www.isa7.com.br e não estou conseguindo contato com eles pra liberar o meu login , mas enquanto isso surgiu uma duvida tem como no login deles criar uma lista de distriguição pra varios celulares ou vou ter que adicionar alertas duplicados no dude ?

----------


## claudinhohw

pra liberar o cadastro vc tem que efetuar o deposito amigo, tem como sim vc enviar pra varios celulares ao msm tempo...

----------


## edu_uti

Amigo Paulo Massa
Recebi o login e senha e ja entrei no site que me passaram o torpedus.com.br com o login e a duvida e o seguinte oque preciso configurar dentro da conta pra funcionar ?

----------


## claudinhohw

vc tem que configurar no the dude somente vc coloca 88 nas configurações como na imagem abaixo:




> C:\WINDOWS\ie8\iexplore.exe
> "http://torpedus.com.br:88/?app=webservices&u=USUARIO_ISA 7&p=SENHA_ISA7
> &ta=pv&to=55NUMERO_DO_CELULAR_ COM_DDD&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"

----------


## PauloMassa

> vc tem que configurar no the dude somente vc coloca 88 nas configurações como na imagem abaixo:


Obrigado pela força!

----------


## claudinhohw

vc me ajudo quando precisei nada mais justo! vlw Paulo vc é o cara no the dude kkkk

----------


## PauloMassa

> vc me ajudo quando precisei nada mais justo! vlw Paulo vc é o cara no the dude kkkk


hahahahah... cai fora, comeram o #$*& do cara!...asaashusausasauhashuashu

----------


## claudinhohw

kkkkkkkkk kkkkkkk verdade...  :Smile:

----------


## edu_uti

> vc tem que configurar no the dude somente vc coloca 88 nas configurações como na imagem abaixo:


 Não esta funcionando click no teste e não apresenta erro nenhum não sei porque mas no meu syslog não esta gravando log do dude coloquei da forma descrita abaixo:
OBS: Meu windows e 2003 Server
C:\Arquivos de programas\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
"http://torpedus.com.br:88/?app=webservices&u=xxxxx 7&p=yyyyy
&ta=pv&to=551982284591&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])" 

Ja coloquei o caminho do internet explorer com aspas tambem porem nao funcionou

----------


## claudinhohw

colocao entre "" o caminho do seu navegador assim "C:\Arquivos de programas\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" copia somente o cogido 



> "http://torpedus.com.br:88/?app=webservices&u=xxxxx 7&p=yyyyy
> &ta=pv&to=551982284591&msg=O+s ervico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"


e cola no seu navegador e veja a msg que aparece se aparecer ok o problema era somente as "" msm depois posta o resultado.

----------


## edu_uti

> colocao entre "" o caminho do seu navegador assim "C:\Arquivos de programas\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" copia somente o cogido 
> 
> e cola no seu navegador e veja a msg que aparece se aparecer ok o problema era somente as "" msm depois posta o resultado.


Peguei o codigo e colei http://torpedus.com.br:88/?app=webservices&u=xxxx 7&p=yyyy

esta apresentando ERR 102 com o codigo acima se eu colocar o codigo inteiro apresenta o ERR 100 ja coloquei a aspas no caminho do navegador e click no test no dude e nao aconteceu nada !

----------


## rafaximia

Ola, pois eu tambem estou com dificuldades para funcionar os sms, mais estou enviando o script da config
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"
"http://torpedus.com.br:80/?app=webservices&u=xxxxxxx&p=xxxxxxxxxx
&ta=pv&to=5549xxxxxxxx&msg=O+servico
+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"

----------


## lfdazzi

Olá rafaximia !
Me passa seu msn que posso te auxliar nas configurações.

Att.

----------


## rafaximia

ola pessoas, consegui resolver o problema, era na torpedus, ainda não tinha liberado, mais ta tudo ok, rodando 100%

----------


## elielton

Ai pessoal alguém está conseguindo usar o sistema de aviso por sms do dude com o topedus, o meu não dá erro e nem envia mensagem.

----------


## elielton

Bom consegui fazer o the dude enviar sms para meu celular quando um equipamento de minha rede parar, porém está ocorrendo o seguinte, quando ele para ele envia a mensagem, mas quando o equipamento volta a funcionar ele tbem manda uma mensagem, ou seja, qdo ele fica off ele manda e qdo on tbem, como desativo essa opcao dele mandar mensagem qdo ele ficar ON.

----------


## rafaximia

bom dia, o meu dude não envia mais mensagem quando fica off, apenas quando fica on, Se puder me add é [email protected] Obrigado

----------


## portalink

Boa tarde a todos, gostaria de agradecer ao Paulo Massa pelo tópico, já usava o dude mas não sabia como fazer ele me avisar agora ficou muito bom o nosso sistema de monitoramento.

Aos que ainda estão implantando teve umas mudanças no servidor da Torpedus, veja o link abaixo a explicação. 

http://torpedus.com.br/#extras

----------


## hugoconnect

Boa Tarde.. vamos a ideia ..

tenho uma rb 750gl instalando o dude.. tudo bem com o envio sms, e simples deixo uma maquina com o dude remoto aberto ele conecta na rb puxa os graficos .. e ai manda sms .. 100% blz.. agora vamos o problema 

Precisamos saber uma forma de via terminal.. ele da um comando e manda .. para um modem conectado a uma rbs que tem entrada usb.. e fala, gateway esta parado ou memso que a internet esta parada.. fiz isso via rb.. funciona 100% mais via dude que e o principal.. nao ta funfando .. 

Primeiramente.. se para a internet para todo o monitoramento e vc nao esta la para ver que parou a net .. pois se nao tiver internet nao manda email e nein sms.. seria uma forma de um bkp.. de se a net falhar estaremos tb recebendo sms avisando que ta parado o sistema .. 

bom ta ai minha duvida .. obrigado

----------


## PauloMassa

> Boa Tarde.. vamos a ideia ..
> 
> tenho uma rb 750gl instalando o dude.. tudo bem com o envio sms, e simples deixo uma maquina com o dude remoto aberto ele conecta na rb puxa os graficos .. e ai manda sms .. 100% blz.. agora vamos o problema 
> 
> Precisamos saber uma forma de via terminal.. ele da um comando e manda .. para um modem conectado a uma rbs que tem entrada usb.. e fala, gateway esta parado ou memso que a internet esta parada.. fiz isso via rb.. funciona 100% mais via dude que e o principal.. nao ta funfando .. 
> 
> Primeiramente.. se para a internet para todo o monitoramento e vc nao esta la para ver que parou a net .. pois se nao tiver internet nao manda email e nein sms.. seria uma forma de um bkp.. de se a net falhar estaremos tb recebendo sms avisando que ta parado o sistema .. 
> 
> bom ta ai minha duvida .. obrigado


Como diria Jack "O Estripador", vamos por partes:
Primeiro o amigo poderia contribuir com a galera ensinando como faz pra rodar esse sistema de monitoramento com o Dude direto da RB, nesse tópico só é ensinado pra rodar em windows...

Enquanto isso vamos analisando a questão do modem 3G
; D

----------


## thiagotg

Dá uma olhada nesse link
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Sms

----------


## hugoconnect

Faço nada de mais fica tudo dentro da rb. .depois instaldo no windows xp, e faco uma conexao dele com o dude da rb.. e ai o windows fica mandando as mensagem..

Obrigado

----------


## hugoconnect

> Dá uma olhada nesse link
> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Sms


COncordo .. ja fiz e funcionou muito bem.. agora faz o Dude mandar, um comando via terminal falando que e para ele execultar.. o que esta fazendo!!!

Isso que nao estou dando conta de fazer!!!

Obrigado

----------


## thiagotg

Se o dude estiver instalado na RB é so adicionar o comando nele.
Mas se ele estive em um maquina com windows, ai so Deus sabe, existe o programa mssender.exe que teoricamente resolve, mas nunca consegui fazer rodar de forma estável.

----------


## montoanel

Boa tarde, existe a possibilidade do envio de SMS ser feita pela propria RB (Sistema the dude instalado dentro da RB), tendo essa RB uma rede válida para o envio desta mensagem e uma rede invalida sendo monitorada, sem a necessidade de um modem 3G?

----------


## rodsaqua

_Primeiramente gostaria de agradecer pelo otimo post.

Configurei aqui, tudo funcionando belezinha.
Porem não queria receber notificações de todos os dispositivos, somente os principais, como rb's e radios.
Já tentei desmarcar a opção "Usar notificações" de cada dispositivo, porém mesmo assim continuo recebendo notificação desse dispositivo.
Alguem tem como me ajudar?
_

----------


## montoanel

já tentou remover o dispositivo e adiciona-lo novamente, remover as formas de notificação? mais qual seria o objetivo de nao receber a notificacação que o dispositivo caiu?

----------


## claudinhohw

> _Primeiramente gostaria de agradecer pelo otimo post.
> 
> Configurei aqui, tudo funcionando belezinha.
> Porem não queria receber notificações de todos os dispositivos, somente os principais, como rb's e radios.
> Já tentei desmarcar a opção "Usar notificações" de cada dispositivo, porém mesmo assim continuo recebendo notificação desse dispositivo.
> Alguem tem como me ajudar?
> _


isso e simples ná onde vc marca pra enviar sms em cada dispositivo em notifications tem lá pop, bip etc... só vc desmarcar o sms do radio que vc não quer aqui eu faço assim e ta tudo de boa

----------


## rbginfo

Excelente post. parabéns

----------


## rodsaqua

> isso e simples ná onde vc marca pra enviar sms em cada dispositivo em notifications tem lá pop, bip etc... só vc desmarcar o sms do radio que vc não quer aqui eu faço assim e ta tudo de boa


Consegui aqui.
Obrigado

----------


## levv10

alguém poderia me dizer como que eu faço para o Internet exeplore fecha automaticamente depois que ele manda o sms

----------


## portalink

Tem o programa block free, segue link, vc instala e configura.
http://www.superdownloads.com.br/dow...185/blok-free/

----------


## osanet

ola fera,
primeiro parabéns pelo post, muito bom.
depois que meu nagios deu pau eu instalei o the dude por enquanto mas achei muito bacama com os muito recursos que vi no the dude e não mais o nagios, mais enfim eu instalei em um dos servidores tbm mikrotik, não consigo ter acesso via web mas dei uma sondada pelos post versões mkt 4x acima, com pacotes do the dude não possibilita esse recurso mas gostaria de configurar notificação via sms e pelo que entendi sua explicação são pra instalados em windows, sera que pode me ajudar

----------


## fhb

Show de bola, principalmente o preço.

----------


## angelomartins

Pessoal, bom dia.

estou configurando sms no dude e coloquei da seguinte forma.

"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE"
"http://torpedus.com.br/sms/index.php?app=webservices&u=ID&p=SENHA&ta=pv&to=CELULAR&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"

só que a msg que estou recebendo esta chegando assim.

O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"

ele não esta trocando ao campos entre os [] 

oque pode ser e como resolver isso,

Obrigado.

----------


## wiiplay

bom dia estou atras d uma configuração!!!
o envio do sms esta funcionando
só q preciso saber c tem a opção de enviar msg quando o ping fica muito alto por um certo tempo
c alguém puder me ajudar ficaria grato!!!!

----------


## osanet

ola fera parabéns pelo post agora no meu caso o the dude foi instalado no servidor mikrotik o que muda?

----------


## PauloMassa

> ola fera parabéns pelo post agora no meu caso o the dude foi instalado no servidor mikrotik o que muda?


Rapaz, boa pergunta mas não cheguei a pesquisar sobre isso... Mas se não me engano onde vc coloca "executar localmente" vc deve mudar... Dá uma olhada mas talvez alguém aqui no tópico possa te ajudar melhor....

----------


## pppoe

Muito bom o Topico, só entrei em um entrave na hora de colocar o endereço no script.. é que a torpedus recentemente mudou o endereço de envio, o que estava no topico só tinha torpedus.com.br:80 , e agora é necessario que coloque o endereço torpedus.com.br/sms , fora isso foi tudo 100%.. 

Obrigado ai pelo post amigo, ajudou e muito..

----------


## tecnet

amigos coloquei a regra mais o internet explorer nao abre o que poderia ser ?

- - - Atualizado - - -

amigos coloquei a regra mais o internet explorer nao abre o que poderia ser ?

----------


## cleberson

Show de bola amigo o post meus parabens funciona muito bem

- - - Atualizado - - -

Show de bola amigo o post meus parabens funciona muito bem

----------


## juvictor

e aih pessoal? alguma solução para enviar sms a partir de uma rb?

----------


## netuai

não consegui fazer funcionar, alguém tem um novo script funcional?

----------


## Alessandropsuporte

boa tarde. pra funcionar o the dude tem q esta instalado no windows ou pode ser no mikrotik??

----------


## jacksonfcjr

Olá pessoal.
Ótimo tópico, mas gostaria de saber como faço para comprar os sms para o THE dude me enviar via celular.

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

> Olá Galera, passei os ultimos 10 dias sofrendo e apanhando do THE DUDE para fazer o bichinho me avisar via SMS quando um radio meu parasse de pingar...
> Pois bem, pesquisei muito, sofri pra kct mas agora tá rodando e tá SHOW de BOLA!!!
> Vamo lá galera, vou passar resumidamente aqui oq precisei fazer para conseguir...
> 
> 1º - Abra uma conta no ISA7 (e compre um pacote de torpedos com 1000 torpedos por R$ 10,00) nesse link: Centro SMS Isa7
> 2º - Abra seu DUDE, vá no menu lateral à esquerda e de um duplo clique em NOTIFICAÇOES; clique no + (MAIS), em nome coloque o nome da notificação, no meu caso coloquei Alerta_SMS, em Tipo, coloque "executar no servidor", como na imagem abaixo:
> Anexo 26950
> Depois, coloque esse script exatamente dessa forma alterando somente seu USER do ISA7, SENHA e o numero do celular que vc quer que receba o torpedo,
> Assim:
> ...


Salve amigo, muito obrigado aqui esta rodando perfeito, sera que existe alguma forma de mandar o nome do POP na mensagem?

----------


## abu

Meu Dude não aparece a opção executar no Servidor, alguém ja teve esse problema?

----------


## netuai

alguem sabe se eu colocar um mini modem numa rb e quiser instalar o dude na rb, sera que tem como colocar o dude para enviar sms pelo mini modem?

----------


## abu

Script rodando redondo, acabei de testar.

"C:\Arquivos de programas\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"
"http://torpedus.com.br/sms/?app=webservices&u=*USUARIOISA7*&p=*SENHA ISA7*&ta=pv&to=5517991187495&msg=O+servico+[Probe.Name]+na+[Device.Name]+agora+esta+[Service.Status]+([Service.ProblemDescription])"

----------


## netuai

tem como rodar em uma rb? Tenho o dude rodando de dentro de um servidor, mas não consegui fazer funcionar, alguém sambe?

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

> tem como rodar em uma rb? Tenho o dude rodando de dentro de um servidor, mas não consegui fazer funcionar, alguém sambe?



Vc diz rodar o dude em uma RB? sefor é tranquilo, tem no site da mikrotik o dude para rodar na RB, mas se for o serviço de mensaem não tem como, somente em uma maquinacom windows mesmo.

----------


## netuai

queria rodar na rb e enviar sms por ela

----------


## infor3

> Olá Galera, passei os ultimos 10 dias sofrendo e apanhando do THE DUDE para fazer o bichinho me avisar via SMS quando um radio meu parasse de pingar...
> Pois bem, pesquisei muito, sofri pra kct mas agora tá rodando e tá SHOW de BOLA!!!
> Vamo lá galera, vou passar resumidamente aqui oq precisei fazer para conseguir...
> 
> 1º - Abra uma conta no ISA7 (e compre um pacote de torpedos com 1000 torpedos por R$ 10,00) nesse link: Centro SMS Isa7
> 2º - Abra seu DUDE, vá no menu lateral à esquerda e de um duplo clique em NOTIFICAÇOES; clique no + (MAIS), em nome coloque o nome da notificação, no meu caso coloquei Alerta_SMS, em Tipo, coloque "executar no servidor", como na imagem abaixo:
> Anexo 26950
> Depois, coloque esse script exatamente dessa forma alterando somente seu USER do ISA7, SENHA e o numero do celular que vc quer que receba o torpedo,
> Assim:
> ...


Amigo, tenho o servidor da KOMPASS para enviar SMS, como faço para configurar ele para enviar os SMS?

----------


## juvictor

Pessoal, estou com a mesma duvida do colega, conforme descrito no tópico https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=171414.

DUDE INSTALADO EM RB ENVIANDO SMS, PODE?

Abraços a todos!

----------


## Alessandropsuporte

boa tarde, to com problema no meu dude, ele envia 3 sms de down e 3 de up.

nao consigo indentificar onde ta o problema.

----------


## owner

Caros,

Uma dica... Use o "wget" for windows (http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm) no lugar dos navegadores. Além de mais leve e rápido ele não abre nenhuma página. A forma de uso é idêntica. 

Abraços.

----------


## claudinhohw

Ele faz o que meu caro amigo?



> Caros,
> 
> Uma dica... Use o "wget" for windows (http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm) no lugar dos navegadores. Além de mais leve e rápido ele não abre nenhuma página. A forma de uso é idêntica. 
> 
> Abraços.

----------


## infor3

> Caros,
> 
> Uma dica... Use o "wget" for windows (http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm) no lugar dos navegadores. Além de mais leve e rápido ele não abre nenhuma página. A forma de uso é idêntica. 
> 
> Abraços.


como posso utilizar esse aplicativo? é no próprio servidor dude no windows? pode ser com a API do TORPEDUS?

----------


## owner

> como posso utilizar esse aplicativo? é no próprio servidor dude no windows? pode ser com a API do TORPEDUS?


Sim, ele é próprio para Windows e compativel com o "The Dude". O uso é idêntico aos dos navegadores, basta trocar o navegador pelo wget. Exemplo: "c:\program files\internet explore\iexplore.exe" por "c:\<dir de instalação>\wget".

Funciona com a API do TORPEDUS sim.

Abcs

----------


## pastorini

bom dia algum sabe como que faço pra colocar tempo pra emvio de msn pq eu nao to conseguindo configurar e acada pouco chega uma msg eu queria que mandaçe depois de 1 min fora a torre.

----------


## mateusmotta

Reabrindo!!! hoje é possivel configurar para que o dude rodando na ccr envie sms de aviso quando cair ?? ou somente dude no windows funciona ?

----------


## infor3

> Reabrindo!!! hoje é possivel configurar para que o dude rodando na ccr envie sms de aviso quando cair ?? ou somente dude no windows funciona ?


Boa tarde Mateus, estou com a mesma duvida

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

Acredito que seja apenas para os que estão em maquina windows, pois teria que fazer a comunicação com alguma plataforma para enviar os SMS.

Maiquel

----------

